# If you have a 6.5" wrist and a 47mm pilot...



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Please post some wrist shots for me! I'm considering a 47mm pilot model but not sure if it will look like a clock on my 6.5" wrist.

Wrist shots will help me tons!!!

Thanks guys.


----------



## stirfry (Aug 19, 2009)

Here you go.

6.5 wrist, 47mm.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

stirfry said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 6.5 wrist, 47mm.


Do you feel that the 47mm is too large?


----------



## bellamy (Dec 28, 2009)

thsiao said:


> Do you feel that the 47mm is too large?


Hello there! I just bought a 47mm pilot as well, and it's just perfect :-!

I'm actually looking to buy another 47mm pilot watch, will post some wrist shots for you tomorrow! Send me a pm if I forget ;-)


----------



## stirfry (Aug 19, 2009)

When I first got it I was like dang its really big, but after a week of wear it seems just PERFECT! I am looking to get another 47mm (Nav-B Chrono II or another panerai (45mm tho)).

I will only buy 42mm-47mm watches now on. I tried on a 50mm U-Boat at my AD and it was big, reminded me of Flav-Flav big clocks he wears around his neck.

If you pull the trigger, post pics, you will love it (keeps great time).

TK


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a 6.5" wrist also. I chose the 44mm Nav.B 6497.
I would have to try the 47mm on in person before buying.
It's pushing the limit for me.


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok you asked for it so how about this? ;-)


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't help specifically...I have about a 6.8" wrist and I went 44mm since I didn't want the lugs to overhang my wrist. I think these are around 52-53mm long, which is about max for my wrist.










It is just about perfect. It doesn't look as good in this iPhone pic but it fits great, IMO. I wouldn't go any wider (due to the dial size) or longer than this though.


----------



## 99Reza (Sep 11, 2007)

My wrist is just a tad larger than 6.5". It looks much bigger in the picture than it really is.


----------



## Claude Jacques (Jan 6, 2010)

Great whatches, those Steinharts!

I'm also thinking of buying one, but I have a 6.3" wrist. So I think 44mm is better, but does anyone here has a 6.3" wrist and a 47mm Steinhart? I want to make absolutely shure that I'm buying the correct one. I know .2" is not a huge difference.

Thank you!


----------



## marcone (Nov 2, 2008)

In my case, being a 6.5' wrist kind of guy I would barely consider 44mm (I still think 42mm is max for me), so I say 47mm on 6.3' would pretty much look out of place. 44mm or nothing.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Claude Jacques said:


> Great whatches, those Steinharts!
> 
> I'm also thinking of buying one, but I have a 6.3" wrist. So I think 44mm is better, but does anyone here has a 6.3" wrist and a 47mm Steinhart? I want to make absolutely shure that I'm buying the correct one. I know .2" is not a huge difference.
> 
> Thank you!


My wrist is about the size of yours. It's my opinion that 44mm is still way too much for a small wrist like mine. I'm considering an Archimede Pilot for this reason, they've also got 36mm and 39mm Pilots. Which would probably make a far better fit for me. 
Just a shame they're automatic, but hey, you just can't fit a 6497/6498 in a small case, can you?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmmmm, putting a 6497/8 movement in such a small case such as a 36-39mm one might be pushing it a little I think. I am not 100% sure but from memory the smallest case you could use may be in the region of 40-41mm. A quick measure has the 6497/8 movement @ approx 37mm so possibly a bit tight.....



Lester Burnham said:


> My wrist is about the size of yours. It's my opinion that 44mm is still way too much for a small wrist like mine. I'm considering an Archimede Pilot for this reason, they've also got 36mm and 39mm Pilots. Which would probably make a far better fit for me.
> *Just a shame they're automatic, but hey, you just can't fit a 6497/6498 in a small case, can you?*


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Riker said:


> Hmmmm, putting a 6497/8 movement in such a small case such as a 36-39mm one might be pushing it a little I think. I am not 100% sure but from memory the smallest case you could use may be in the region of 40-41mm. A quick measure has the 6497/8 movement @ approx 37mm so possibly a bit tight.....


Maybe an ETA-2801 hand winder would work though....


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

I think you guys would be better off with a 40-42mm pilot--just my own opinion, but when the lugs overhang the wrist by that kind of margin, it looks like the horological equivalent of Elton John's glasses!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Riker said:


> Hmmmm, putting a 6497/8 movement in such a small case such as a 36-39mm one might be pushing it a little I think. I am not 100% sure but from memory the smallest case you could use may be in the region of 40-41mm. A quick measure has the 6497/8 movement @ approx 37mm so possibly a bit tight.....


Yeah, it's hard to find one in a case less than 42mm. I believe they're originally pocketwatch movements, aren't they?

By the way, I contacted Thomas Ickler @ Archimede to ask about the strap sizes of their Pilot watches. The Pilot M (39mm) strap doesn't fit on wrists smaller than 17,7cm or 7 inches. So even that one's way too large for an 6,3 inch wrist. Unless you change straps of course.

He further said the 36mm Pilot S strap is suited for wrists of at least 16cm or 6,3 inches.

I don't know about Steinhart straps, but it's rather funny that an Archimede 39mm wouldn't fit wrists smaller than 7 inches whereas an 47mm Steinhart fits a 6 1/4 inch wrist.


----------



## xenon121 (Sep 26, 2011)

stirfry said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 6.5 wrist, 47mm.


i do not agree with thsiao, because i feel you have very good wrist to wear such watch.


----------



## raylowwl (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 6.5" and is now waiting for my Aviation GMT Auto......


----------

